# Selling a flat in Cairo?



## Ann56

Hello -
Looking for a recommendation for an English speaking realtor to sell my Dad's flat in Maadi. Specifically, I'm looking for someone trustworthy who can give me an idea of fair value and get it listed. My father used to live in Cairo but is now passed away and so we need to sell his flat.
Thank you for any suggestions, specific recommendations, etc.


----------



## isabellamor

Have you tried to check a real estate agency based on what country you are from?


----------



## Ann56

Hi -Thank you for your reply. I'm not sure what you mean. Do you mean find a real estate agency that also has branches in the U.S. (where I'm from)? I'm really looking for more specific recommendations.


----------



## 3bduoz

how much the flat cost ? and where in maadi , is it at 9 street ??


----------

